# Cómo hacer que un led Prenda al tocar el Agua?



## Leandrito (Jun 5, 2010)

Vi en un video de boyas luminosas y quiero saber el sistema de encendido

Necesito que al tocar el Agua Encienda , Lo demás lo tengo Cubierto..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Pues que no esta bien sencillo?

veo que tiene un punto que debe tener dos terminales y el agua es conductor de electricidad... ese seria el switch...

pones un contrapeso dentro para que siempre quede en contacto en el agua...

y listo... si lo demas lo tienes cubierto.... ya esta...


el circuito debe tener un transistor.....
o que circuito tienes?


----------



## Leandrito (Jun 5, 2010)

Lo voy a probar muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta , cuantos volt debe tener la pila para que se pueda Conducir la electricidad por el agua??


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Depende del foco que utilices....

si utlizas un transistor no importa con relacion al agua...

si es con leds minimo 3v podrian ser dos pilas de boton..

Mira yo haria este circuito.....


----------



## Leandrito (Jun 5, 2010)

Muchisimas Gracias Loco , Que Buena ondaa..

De los mas copados del foro , Te Tomastes el tiempo de buscarme un circuito y todo 

Lo que si , es que soy nuevo en eso , se soldar y algo mas

Si me podrias decir la lista de componentes , o Agregame al Msn , si no te Jode

*No, al mail no, decia...*


Gracias Denuevo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

Mira lo que importa es que quieras aprender y compartir con nosotros lo que vayas aprendiendo....
asi como yo trato de ayudar como fui ayudado....

en cuanto a la lista 

1 led (D1 en el diagrama)
1 transistor bc547B
1 resistencia 100 Ohms
1 Resistencia de 2.2K
1 Resistencia de 100k
1 pila de 3v o (dos  de 1.5v) de boton 
(ve el diagrama y ve la lista.... si ves como se identifican los componentes en un diagrama?)

las resistencias de 1/4 de watt si es mayor no importa mucho puede ser de 1/2w o 1 Watt

si tienes duda de como conectar el transistor postea y lo resolvemos...

puedes soldarlo todo con el método manhattan o sea uniendo las termianales de cada componente sin tarjeta o pcb (busca lo relacionado a este metodo en el foro)


con respecto al msn no me importaria agregarte.... pero si le seguimos por aqui podemos dejar un aporte para la comunidad no?


----------



## Leandrito (Jun 5, 2010)

Ok, ya entendi .. Tenia pensado armarlo sobre una placa pcb..

Tengo una Preagujereada. .Pensaba cortartlo en forma Circular
Para que no se mueva dentro de la boya...

El led Tiene que Ser Alguno en especial o pido solo .. un led de 3V?

(Y sin el transistor y las resistencias , Funcionaria igual?)

Por que sino decia , Conectar la pila en una pata del led y en la otra no

Entonces sacar un cable de las pilas y ponerle un terminal.. Pero eh notado que pierde
Mucha Luminosidad...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 5, 2010)

> El led Tiene que Ser Alguno en especial o pido solo .. un led de 3V?


Mira es casi lo mismo... 
todos los leds tienen una caida de voltaje y un consumo pero con la resistencia de 100 ohms podria aguantar sin problemas....
revisa lo referente a los leds aqui en el foro es un tema muy interesante depende si es brillante y otros factores) 



> (Y sin el transistor y las resistencias , Funcionaria igual?)



no... para nada.... no creo que por el agua puedan fluir tanta corriente como para encender el led....




> Por que sino decia , Conectar la pila en una pata del led y en la otra no
> 
> Entonces sacar un cable de las pilas y ponerle un terminal.. Pero eh notado que pierde
> Mucha Luminosidad...



no ... un led no funciona asi tiene que tener una resistencia que es la que permite el flujo de la corriente... el led por asi decirlo ilumina porque pasa la corriente por el...


----------



## Leandrito (Jul 7, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Mira es casi lo mismo...
> todos los leds tienen una caida de voltaje y un consumo pero con la resistencia de 100 ohms podria aguantar sin problemas....
> revisa lo referente a los leds aqui en el foro es un tema muy interesante depende si es brillante y otros factores)
> 
> ...




ya lo arme todo pero queda encendido y cuando lo meto los terminales en el agua se apaga.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

Jajajja... perdoname en serio....

eso quiere decir que la teoria si funciona.... 

le falta otro transistor para invertirlo....

dejame hacer el esquema... y lo subo .... vale!!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya lo revise... y si esta bien....

Como lo estas haciendo... puedes subir una foto?????


----------



## Leandrito (Jul 8, 2010)

La verdad le sake fotos pero se ven muy mal , no se por que pero hice todo lo correcto Igual tengo las cosas necesarias para armarlo denuevo..


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

El transistor si lo pusiste correctamente.... si es un bc547 no todos son iguales....

los transistores bc547 tiene tres patas y cada una tiene un lugar en el esquema.... 

es que no se me ocurre que pueda estar pasando....


----------



## Leandrito (Jul 8, 2010)

el que me vendieron tiene 3 patas pero dice C547C

es lo mismo?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

con ese codigo no encuentro nada de transistores no le falta la "B"??

Mira este es el bc547

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXytvtz.pdf


----------



## Leandrito (Jul 8, 2010)

TE digo que Dice C547C el Chabon me dijo que es por el fabricante , pero es lo mismo..

No tengo idea por que no funciona  Me parece que gaste plata al cuete jaja..

si pudieramos hablar por msn seria mas rapido jaja..


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

Mira el circuito funcionando tal y como esta el diagrama....

Lo  cosa negra son dos pilas de 1.5v cada una... pero se pueden poner dos de boton de 1.5 o una de 3v...

no entiendo que te esta pasando?????

saludos...


----------



## elmo2 (Jul 8, 2010)

si pones las puntas abiertas en lugar de la resistencia R3, y la resistencia R3 en lugar de las puntas abiertas, entonces el circuito se comporta como dice Leandrito...

con las puntas abiertas fuera del agua puedes probar con un voltimetro conectando la punta negativa a la terminal negativa de la bateria y la otra punta del voltimetro a la base del transistor, que es donde se unen la resistencia R2 y el transistor, debe marcar 0 volts para que funcione correctamente... si tienes voltaje positivo, es que pusiste la R3 en el lugar equivocado...

saludos...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

pobre tu esquema lubeck pero nada... 

verifique los valores, el transistor, la bateria...todo! y nada...
tendra que ver tambien el agua?? que tenga mucho cloro, mas sal...que se yo


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

MMMM... algo debe estar mal Meli...

Leandrito ya lo armo con el c547c, le hice un dibujo de las conexiones tal y como el diagrama pero no lo encuentro.... y si le funciono a la primera...

digamos que yo sepa ya  son dos los que funcionan... jejeje....

y no el agua no deberia importar mucho yo use la comun y corriente... a menos que se use super purificada yo creo... no he hecho test de eso...

saludos...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

es que tengo el agua mas potable del mundo, tal vez la discrimina...jajaja naaaaaa...mentira!
bueno, lo hare de vuelta...aunque tengo que confesar... USE UN BC337!!!!

bueno, bueno...ya se, ya se... lo cambio y pruebo


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

Deberia funcionar también con el bc337 tiene una ganacia similar... el orden de los pines también... es el agua Meli ponle poquita sal y tierra jajajajaj...

 Deja buscar el dibujo que le hize o hacer otro.. y lo pongo...

EDITO: si juntas las dos terminales deberia de prender lo hace????


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

es el del post #4 no??
porque hice ese!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

si... es ese el probado...

la resistencia al Led si es de 100  Ohms y la alimentacion son 3v lo que pusiste...??? debe ser algo que estamos pasando por alto...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

todo perfectamente identico, y en vez de dos pilas le puse 3V de una fuente continua.
pero che... el circuito más simple y no me anda....tristisimo!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

mmm es para dos pilas de 1.5  o sea total 3v...  pero creo que se eso de las dos pilas de 3v por dos de 1.5v se te barrio en el post... para otro voltaje habria que recalcular las resistencias...
mira asi lo conecte...


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 3, 2010)

quise decir que no puse las dos pilas, sino que lo conecte a una fuente con 3V...
pero ahora me mostraste como lo conectaste encontre la diferencia! el cable negativo lo puse entre las dos resistencias y vos lo pusiste entre el emisor y la resistencia...ok! 
ahora lo arreglo!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

> quise decir que no puse las dos pilas, sino que lo conecte a una fuente con 3V...



oohh si... mia culpa  no lei correctamente... si con 3v deberia funcionar...


----------



## penrico (Ago 3, 2010)

No habras puesto el led al reves??


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

ya esta! jajaj había conectado mal el negativo... ahora si anda!! que lindo 

nuevos juguetes para mis hnos jajaja


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

hola el esquema funciona muy bien pero yo uso agu ultra purificada que tiene 20Mohms de resistividad y en esa agua no me funciona que podria hacer ¿? .Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 4, 2010)

ensuciala un poquito jeje

si le echas sal??


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

hola es que no puedo porque el objetivo es ese ps asi como el video que encienda el led dentro del tanque de almacenamiento de agua purificada.Ese es mi gran problema.Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## penrico (Ago 4, 2010)

christus dijo:


> hola el esquema funciona muy bien pero yo uso agu ultra purificada que tiene 20Mohms de resistividad y en esa agua no me funciona que podria hacer ¿? .Gracias de antemano por la respuesta.



Para ese tipo de agua, podrías hacer dos cosas:

          - Probar darle mayor ganancia, conectando uno o dos transistores en Darlington
          - O hacer otro circuito, que sea capacitivo, y no resistivo.

   ¿Que uso le vas a dar con esa agua? Evidentemente, no es una boya para ir de pesca...


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

es que lo que en realidad quiero hacer es controlar el nivel como tu dices he intentado darle ganancia pero creo que me falta la idea principal no se si tienes un esquema simple o una explicacion a grandes rasgos para probarla.Gracias


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

Prueba este...

Saludos

*Circuito NO PROBADO*


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

gracias voy a probarlo y te cuento como me fue.Gracias

una pregunta si le quiero aumentar la ganancia que resistencia es la que deberia variar


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

> una pregunta si le quiero aumentar la ganancia que resistencia es la que deberia variar



mmmm...  mas bien seria cambiar el transistor Q2 por uno de mayor ganancia...

asi como esta anda como hasta 30Megas en el simulador...


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

si ya lo simule y como tu dices anda hasta 30 megas como te digo lo voy a probar solo que tengo q ir a comprar porque me he quedado  sin resistencias de 100M...otro transistor de mayor ganancia seria un Tip o estoy errado disculpa el abuso


----------



## lubeck (Ago 4, 2010)

Estuve buscando una lista que hay aqui en el foro de los transistores bjt pero sin exito... recuerda que necesitamos mayor ganancia no mayor potencia... aunque creo van muy de la mano...

a ver si tu tienes mayor suerte en encontrarla seguire intentando....


----------



## christus (Ago 4, 2010)

gracias por tu ayuda,voy a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## christus (Ago 7, 2010)

hola lubeck probe el circuito pero no funciono como en la simulacion no tengo idea de porque.Tambien lo probe con un bd135 pero nada no se si me puedes dar alguna otra opcion te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

Hola christus el bd135 segun la hoja de datos tiene una ganacia similar al bc337 o bc548 algo asi como 110hfe, pudieramos probar con uno que tenga unos 600 o mas...
o lo que propone penrico con lo de la capacitancia.... perooooooo  no tengo idea a que se refiere...  (soy amateur)

dame unos momentos en rebuscar la la lista de los transistores si crees conveniente que lo sigamos intentando asi o creo que otra alternativa seria usando amplificadores operacionales un poco mas complicado... para mi...

saludos...


----------



## christus (Ago 7, 2010)

gracias por tu pronta respuesta hay que agotar todas las opciones con este circuito si no se puede acudiria a los opamp.Gracias voy a estar conectado esperando


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

Aqui esta la lista... soy un verdadero desorden la habia bajado como unas 5 veces y no la encontraba

tendiamos que utilizar segun yo un transistor tipo N y una betamin de unos 600 o por ahi...

igual hacemos el simulado para ver que por lo menos teorico funcione....

Pd.. no pongo cual porque tendrias que ver cual encuentras en la tienda de electronica...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2010)

Hola.

No sé si esto te puede servir.



SW1 simula el efecto del agua.


Chao.
ealficionado.
Nota: Puedes usar el BC517 que es darlington y tiene una ganancia en CC de 60,000


----------



## christus (Ago 7, 2010)

Ya revise la lista que me enviaste y voy a hacerme un listado de los candidatos para ver si los encuentro en el mercado segun eso te aviso y orita no lo puedo simular porque estoy en casa de un amigo que no tiene ningun simulador instalado.Gracias por tu ayuda lubeck

Hola elaficionado voy a buscar ese transistor ojala lo encuentre y funcione gracias por tu aporte


----------



## christus (Ago 17, 2010)

Hola amigos disculpen la tardanza en respondre solo que he estado un poco ocupado con algunas cosas.
Solo les queria contar que probe el circuito con el 2n5308 y me funciono muy bien aunque me fue un poco dificil conseguirlo.Tambien probe con el bc517 y tambien funciono muy bien solo que por temas de disponibilidad en el mercado y precio estoy usando el 2n.Gracias por su ayuda me sacaron de un gran apuro.Cualquier cosa que deseen ya tienen mi correo.


----------



## christian22 (May 28, 2012)

Hola gente linda .... He probado el circuito y anda bien.... Y probe modificando resistencias... Y cambiando la r de la base note que hace mas sencible el encndido del led ... A tal punto que sacando la boya del agua quedaba encendida con menor intensidad y asta que no le pasaba el dedo para cecarla no se apagaba..... Quiza resuelva el problema de algunos que el circuito no cerraba..... Yo probe con una r de 100 ohms.... Pero es cuestion de probar ... Con estos voltajes tan pequeÑos no tengan miedo... Solo a la base no la pongan directa a 3 v.


----------



## mirasu (May 26, 2015)

Hola, he montado el primer esquema y me funciona, pero no se si es normal lo que hace.

cuando lo pruebo con agua del grifo el led luce al 100%
cuando lo pruebo con agua destilada el led luce al 30% mas o menos
cuando lo pruebo apretando con los dedos sin tocarse los terminales entre si, el led luce un 10%

Es normal? yo pensaba o necesitaria que si detecta encienda el led al 100% y sino detecta al 0%

Que puede pasar?

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2015)

Muy simple, el agua de grifo contien una sere de sustancias que hacen el agua más conductora, sustancias que no estan en el agua destilada(supongo que viste quimica en la escuela, en el destilado se quitan sustancias como sales ....) la respuesta es más que obvia, y con los dedos, también es obvia, la piel tiene humedad y otras sustancias que permiten la circulación de corriente, nunca hasprobado poniendo el tester para medir resitencias altas y tocando con fuerzas las puntas y ver que marca???

Todo esto es muy elemental se ve en la escuela


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2015)

Mirasu , proba de aumentar la resistencia de 100K a 470K o 1MOhm


----------



## mirasu (May 27, 2015)

Gracias Dosmetros tan rapido como siempre. Lo probare.

yo es que de electronica haveces creo que se algo, pero luego me doy cuenta que no se nada de nada.
Yo pensaba que un transistor deja o no deja pasar la corriente, no pensaba que tenia terminos medios.

soy consciente que cada material tiene una resistencia electrica. Pero no sabia que eso afectaba asi

Gracias


----------



## sergiot (May 27, 2015)

Me parece que Pandacba respondió antes que Dosmetro, y por mas que no te guste la respuesta que te dio, tendrías que considerarlo, vos planteaste un problema y el te dio la explicación al mismo.

Es solo una sugerencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 27, 2015)

Hola, si deseas que el LED tenga sólo dos estados bien definidos, pues deberás agregar un porcentaje de histéresis a tu circuito.


----------



## mirasu (May 28, 2015)

Hola. Perdón si he molestado a alguien. Pero escribo desde el móvil y no veo las respuestas.
Pero como dije en mi pregunta lo que quería saber es si era normal, porque yo pensaba que un transistor era como "un relé" y no como un amplificador . Ahora veo que no lo es.

Ahora no puedo probarlo en unos días. Pero espero que con lo que dijo Dosmetros. Me sirva . porque lo de la hinterisis no se como hacerlo. He visto la descripción de interisis de este foro. Pero mis conocimientos de electrónica son súper básicos como veis 

Gracias a todos por contestar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2015)

Para aumentar ganancia :

O ponés un Darlington :







O un Zsiklai :







O un Schmitt trigger

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...PgN&ved=0CCIQsAQ#tbm=isch&q=smith+trigger+bjt


O :

http://electronics.stackexchange.co...ansistor-to-power-led-from-a-certain-power-on


----------



## sergiot (May 28, 2015)

mirasu dijo:


> Hola. Perdón si he molestado a alguien. Pero escribo desde el móvil y no veo las respuestas.
> Pero como dije en mi pregunta lo que quería saber es si era normal, porque yo pensaba que un transistor era como "un relé" y no como un amplificador . Ahora veo que no lo es.
> 
> Ahora no puedo probarlo en unos días. Pero espero que con lo que dijo Dosmetros. Me sirva . porque lo de la hinterisis no se como hacerlo. He visto la descripción de interisis de este foro. Pero mis conocimientos de electrónica son súper básicos como veis
> ...



Tu razonamiento fue casi correcto, si un amplificador analógico está formado por un monton de transistores, es lógico pensar que es No es una llave que abre y cierra como un relay, no me imagino un amplificado con relays, jajaja.

Existen semiconductores que se comportan como llaves, es mas, depende de como polarices a los transistores también se los puede usar, pero son mas analógicos que un simple abre o cierra, y bastante complejo visto en el modelo de alterna.


----------



## mirasu (May 29, 2015)

Muchas gracias creo que con toda la información que me habéis proporcionado no tendré problemas en hacerlo 

Si funciona pondré el esquema en un post nuevo para al que le pueda interesar o corrijais si algo se puede cambiar para que consuma menos y/o ver como alimentarlo con renovables ;-)

Gracias


----------



## alvaromar (Jul 15, 2016)

Hola gente se puede agregar un contacto por el medio, que cuando se cierre haga que la luz continua del led se vuelva intermitente por unos segundos.


----------



## alvaromar (Jul 15, 2016)

Otra pregunta que surge seria con el mismo circuito que el anterior con la única modificación que el led este todo el tiempo intermitente cuando este toca el el agua 

esto en lugar de hacer una boya es para hacer un señuelo


----------



## papirrin (Jul 15, 2016)

Compra leds intermitentes XD


----------



## peterson (Jul 20, 2016)

hola lubeck quize construir el circuito pero no me enciende el led nose que le pasa podras ayudarme?? saludos


----------



## alvaromar (Jul 21, 2016)

gracias papirrin problema resuelto cuando pica prende la intermitente y se apaga la fija y también las dos encendidas como se quiera 
gracias a todos


----------



## Matiesto8 (May 7, 2017)

Hola gente soy Matias y me acabo de unir al foro porque me gusta mucho pescar y estaba interesado en armar este circuito para que mis boyas se enciendan al tocar el agua. Estuve leyendo bien todos los mensajes pero no me quedo en claro cual fue el circuito definitivo que tengo que hacer para que pueda funcionar.

Quisiera saber si alguien probo algún circuito y si les funciono, y en este caso, si me podrían mandar algún diagrama o dibujo ya que de electrónica no se nada prácticamente.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2017)

Bienvenido !

Solo tienes que agarrar el soldador y probar los circuitos propuestos , no hay un "definitivo"

Y luego sigue por aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/carnada-electronica-101626/


----------



## broxoos (May 14, 2017)

Buenas, estoy en la misma que Matias, siguiendo el tema, alguien sabe donde puedo ir a comprar esos materiales, si es en Zona Norte de Buenos Aires mejor, y que cuando los pida no me miren con cara de "que me estas pidiendo pibe?"

Saludos y gracias, prometo subir imagen si logro armarlo.


----------



## papirrin (May 14, 2017)

Materiales de cual diagrama?


----------



## broxoos (May 14, 2017)

papirrin dijo:


> Materiales de cual diagrama?



Hay un par de imágenes. 





Por ejemplo esas dos, mi idea era imprimirlas, ir a la casa especializada, y decirle: Me dás todo esto por favor jajajja.

Gracias por la preocupacion!


----------



## papirrin (May 14, 2017)

El segundo diagrama funciona... lo acabo de ver en un video como detector de humedad...
Necesitas...
Un transistor BJT BC337.
Una resistencia de 100 ohm
Una resistencia de 2.2KiloOhms
Una resistencia de 100kiloOhms
Un Led del color que quieras de 5mm.
Una pila de boton de 3v o dos pilas de 1.5v
1 metro de cable.
1 soldador y estaño.


----------

